# MatthewM1's Picture Thread



## MatthewM1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Avicularia sp.








Any insight on sp. or gender would be appreciated. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## just1moreT (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello matt nice looking T I think Avicularia metallica and she is female I, m just guessing no expert .. did they not tell you what sp avic it was wherevyou bought it  ...


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 10, 2013)

It was a lps pick up, just labeled pink toe. 

I assumed it was A. Avic, after getting some pics of it with the camera flash I thought the bristles on the legs looked like a. metallica but figured that was just me being a noob. Been browsing through avic pics, but it's not really helping at all, so many similarities.

I'm hoping your right on female tho, that was my thoughts but I'm still working on a the vent sexing thing. Going to try to look for spermateca when it molts. If it ended up being a mm I'd feel bad not sending him out to breed but wouldn't want to send out an un-ID'd avic, with all the mess I've been reading about with this genus. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## just1moreT (Nov 10, 2013)

I was up in the air on  A avic or metallica im sure some more knowledgeable people will chime in on it  . Either way you saved it from a pet store ,and it looks nice and healthy


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rehoused my LP and one of my Vagans slings tonight. 






This little thing has given me the hardest time rehousing out of all my T's so far. He kept wedging himself down into his burrow and I had to dig out around him before he finally ran out and I snapped this pic. A couple laps around my hand and then quickly hid in his new deli cup. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 23, 2013)

No T pics today but... 



7i 0.1 C. Sculpturatus



0.1 C. Cranwelli



0.0.1 B. Americanus

:beer:

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MatthewM1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Premolt LP
Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MatthewM1 (Dec 19, 2013)

C. Fasciatum 







Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MatthewM1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Freshly molted P. Regalis

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MatthewM1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Not the greatest shots but anyone wanna take a guess at its sex? 





Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## just1moreT (Dec 28, 2013)

I, m thinking male


----------



## MatthewM1 (Dec 28, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. Seems to be a good amount of people breeding these guys so hopefully won't have too hard of a time finding him a lady once he matures. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## just1moreT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah there a bunch of females out there that be waiting for him, I know where a really nice mature female is at a LPS he has had her for many years I even took a mature male I had  there once 3 years ago I reckon try get a sac but she molted,  anyhow I,m sure he can spread his genes


----------



## MatthewM1 (Jan 12, 2014)

New enclosure for my avic is finally done(there will be a water dish when I put the spider in there). Very happy with how it came out. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatthewM1 (Feb 11, 2014)

So it turns out what I thought was an LP is actually a B. auratum 
















Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 02-11-2014 at 06:21 PM ----------









Dug up my H. petersii to move them to a bigger enclosure, turns out i lost one to cannibalism 

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 02-11-2014 at 06:26 PM ----------








Last pic for now, my little fat toad

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 11, 2014)

I believe you did just fine on the lp mishap hope your B auratum turns out be female one of my favs that toad looking good has he got big enough to eat more than pinheads I have 2 of those H petersii mine small I dont keep together looking good matthew keep the pics coming


----------



## MatthewM1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you, auratum is def a great looking T. Still can't help but be slightly disappointed, really wanted an LP. The toad has gotten much bigger since then. He was probably smaller than my thumbnail then, now he's pushing 2". Luckily I've got him on mostly dubias and lats now, he's a bottomless pit.

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## MatthewM1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Confirmed the P. regalis to be male



Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## MatthewM1 (Mar 2, 2014)

B. auratum feeding 

http://youtu.be/jC1LOhPPG0U


Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## MatthewM1 (Jul 19, 2014)

B. auratum is getting big, 3.5" now and I was able to confirm it a female after its last molt =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatthewM1 (Jul 19, 2014)

P. cancerides


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jul 19, 2014)

Your B auratum is beautiful !


----------



## just1moreT (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice looking auratum matt be glad when mine get size


----------



## MatthewM1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks guys 



1.75" P. irminia, biggest so far of my 4. Love, love, love my Psalmo's, gotta be my favorite genus.


Edit: whoops pic doesn't seem to want to upload, ill have to try again later.


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Rehoused my 3" P. ornata


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 17, 2014)

H. incei sling munching on a lat


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 17, 2014)

B. jacksoni


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 18, 2014)

When showing off your collection to others, do you ever have to explain to people that B.auratum is not the same species as B.smithi?


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 18, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> When showing off your collection to others, do you ever have to explain to people that B.auratum is not the same species as B.smithi?


 
I haven't run into that one yet


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't own auratum,  only smithi but I used to get the two confused.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Sep 18, 2014)

How can you get the two confused? 


Also matthew your avicularia sp. is an  avicularia avicularia. Avicularia metallica don't have red hair on their abdomen like avicularia avicularia.


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah I can see how maybe when they are young but the markings are pretty distinct once older. 

Thank you fuzzy, she actually randomly passed back in April anyways  not sure what happened there. She's been drying in my freezer to mount in a little display.


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 18, 2014)

O. sp. " Panay blue" enclosure, love their webbing. About a 1" sling hiding in there.


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 18, 2014)

ornata eating in its new enclosure


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 18, 2014)

The smaller of my 2 N. chromatus slings. Best pic I could get before it disappeared back into its burrow.


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 18, 2014)

The enclosure of the larger chromatus.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss Matthew. WC specimens tend to have more issues than not. Not many people breed avicularia avicularia,  so 95% of them are WC. In my opinion tarantula's like rose hairs and avic avics need to be stopped being wc before they become endangered.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 18, 2014)

MatthewM1 said:


> ornata eating in its new enclosure


For a second I read that as "ornata eating his new enclosure."


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 18, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> For a second I read that as "ornata eating his new enclosure."


 
he's got a thing for chewing on plastics 

---------- Post added 09-18-2014 at 07:38 PM ----------




fuzzyavics72 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss Matthew. WC specimens tend to have more issues than not. Not many people breed avicularia avicularia,  so 95% of them are WC. In my opinion tarantula's like rose hairs and avic avics need to be stopped being wc before they become endangered.


 
thank you. Yeah im almost positive it was WC. I'm gonna stick to my CB spiderlings. It is pretty obscene just how many A. avic's and rosea's are brought into the pet trade. Especially with how easy they are to breed. There's just too many people who would rather pay $15-$20 for a WC adult than $5-$10 for a .5" sling.


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 18, 2014)

P. irminia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 18, 2014)

P. reduncus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 18, 2014)

My other P. reduncus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Freshly molted A. versi. Looking to be about 2" now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice. Versies are always a good looker after they molt.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 26, 2014)

Indeed. I think my little one may be approaching one soon as it's stopped showing interest in food and is more reclusive than usual.


----------



## just1moreT (Sep 26, 2014)

Looking good Matt collection is growing aren't the incei cute little boogers


----------



## Akai (Sep 27, 2014)

MatthewM1 said:


> O. sp. " Panay blue" enclosure, love their webbing. About a 1" sling hiding in there.


   I've long been wanting these.  i've heard these burrow when they are young and are pretty secretive and reclusive like and H. mac or and S.  cal.  How often do you see yours?


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yes I'm loving the incei Eric, thank you. They really go to town webbing lol. Akai- i see mine atleast sitting part way out of it webbing almost daily. Often at night i catch it out and about. Mine hasn't really burrowed down at all but has made a complex of webbing at level of the substrate.


----------



## just1moreT (Sep 29, 2014)

Matt I know what your talking about the web's lol I'm not sure how many are left but I have a lot little tunnel webs sprouting up seen there where at least t
3 living together in one of the tunnels not sure how big a sac mother had but the communal is growing


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 30, 2014)

N. chromatus


----------



## MatthewM1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Female P. cancerides


----------



## MatthewM1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Big bootied female P. cambridgei, no more roaches for her for a while lol


----------



## MatthewM1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Female B. auratum molted again. Molt was 4" don't have an accurate guess on post molt size. She is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## MatthewM1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Male B. vagans molted. Molt was 3.5", looking around 4" post, maybe a little over.


----------



## MatthewM1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Penultimate male C. fasciatum


----------



## MatthewM1 (Oct 10, 2014)

N. chromatus


----------



## MatthewM1 (Oct 10, 2014)

A. versicolor


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 13, 2014)

P. cambridgei


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Rehoused an H. incei


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 13, 2014)

P. muticus on the hunt


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Little G. pulchra, eats like a champ. I can't wait for its adult colors to come in


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 13, 2014)

1.1 A. tesselata(giant peppered roaches)


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Avicularia urticans


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Brachypelma auratum


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nhandu chromatus


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 29, 2014)

My bigger N. chromatus recently rehoused


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Freshly molted female B. vagans


----------

